# New Horror Site



## draken (Jan 18, 2006)

Check out http://www.talesfromthedark.com

Its a photo story gallery site which covers Gothic Horror -vampires,werewolves,zombies .Gore Horror - slashers,hackers and shooters , Classic horror story recreation and much more!
It features the top UK Gothic and Alternative models

Members can choose new stories to be shot, and even get a chance to be in them!


----------



## fairywitch (Jul 22, 2007)

is it still there.? I can't get on it!


----------

